# Sabastion



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I've finally taken more pictures of Sabastion. I've put them on my personal website for people to view if they wish.

I feel I need to say that even though I work on websites for a living, my personal one is nothing special. This page is just a blank page with pictures thrown on it. Oh, and I don't believe in paying for web space. 

http://www.geocities.com/broadway/stage/5098/sabby.html


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

He as the most gorgeous eyes!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

he's such a handsome guy


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I love his fur - very unique. It's odd - some pics his eyes look yellow, but they seem to be blue close up.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

He is cute and chubby. He looks really intent on watching that kitty video, doesn't he? :lol:


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

His eyes are blue and slightly crossed. He does have a brown speck in one eye. I altered the photos a bit to take out "red-eye." I did ok on most, but a horrible job on a couple. Don't look too close. 

He loves that catsitter video, but after a while he gets frustrated because he can't "get" the animals in it. There's a squirrel in the video that's missing part of its tail. He went wild for it, but got really ticked off when he pounced at the screen and hit glass. So he huffed and walked away.

He also gets tired as he watches it. He starts out alert and sitting on his hind legs, but then he shifts so he's sitting right on his butt with one leg sticking out. Then he'll lay down with his back to the t.v. like he's ignoring it, but he'll look over his shoulder at it after a minute or so. Then the process begins again.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe they are so cute when watching tv but Sugar has her fish tank and her video! That spoiled cat.... :wink:


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

heheh they are so cute! Sabby's taken to watching the t.v. screen when Justin's playing video games. I've turned him into a couch potato!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

What a cute cat and such wierd markings. I've never seen a cat with that brown and black color with so much white to it also. Mind if I I ask how much he weighs? My 7mo. old kitten is 12 lbs already......I'm afraid he's made up of more than just "domestic cat"!!


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

he is so cute and his coat markings are AMAZING!!!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I have got to warn you Anissa - I will kidnap Sabby one of these days :wink: He's got an innocent look in his eyes I cannot resist


----------



## eurocat (Jan 10, 2004)

he's so beautiful!!  i like the colours


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Heather, he weighs between 17 and 20 pounds. He was 19 pounds before he was diagnosed with diabetes then he dropped to 12 pounds. He gained back five pounds the last time he was weighed and I think he's gained more since then.

Last night our fire alarm went off while I was in the shower. Justin came and got me and I threw on some clothes, grabbed a blanket to wrap Sabby in and ran down the stairs and out the building. He was very good and didn't squirm much, but he was so heavy! My right arm is a little sore today.  

Oh, and there was no fire. Whenever one of the elevators breaks down it sounds the alarm for some reason.

Ioana: don't be fooled! He's not so innocent. 

I have one picture from when he was a kitten, but it's kind of damaged. I'll scan it in so you can see how different he looks now. He was so tiny! He fit in the palm of my hand!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

It is good to see you back, luluashtaylor 
Look at Sabby's eyes - I am not going to believe Annissa - of course Sabby is as innocent as he can be- and I will get him 8)


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

he is beautiful!!!
love those eyes!!! @@@


----------

